# new to rabbits... what kind?



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

we recently got 3 rex bunnies. 2 of them weigh approx 1 pound each and the 3rd is bigger. we assume the small ones are only 2 months old or less. could they be a mini rex? or do you think they're full size?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

They're VERY pretty, I LOVE that color. Looks to me like they're just younger than the other (could they possibly be her kits?).
Congratulations on them. 
-Tina


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

we don't know for sure but think they all look like males. not sure what to look for. :?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, I think I misunderstood the question. Are you asking if all three rabbits are minis? How old is the child in the background (for a little size perspective)?
Tina


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

yes, i'm wondering if they're all minis. my son in the background is 10 yrs old. he loves all critters!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

In that case, they look full size to me. They sure are pretty...enjoy them.
-Tina


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd say full size, standard rex!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

sexing is easy.. you flip them on their backs and ifthe older on e is male.. testicles will be present.on the other two the testicles mayor may not have dropped yet.. so you'll have to check the vent/privates.. there are tons of links on theweb to helpwith pictures


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

here's another pic of my 10 yr old holding one of the small bunnies which i assume is less than 8 weeks old. still think they're standard size?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

if this is a standard male, can i breed him to a mini female? would the babies be mini?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

DO NOT BREED IT TO A MINI. that would just result in the loss of the doe. the doe would have to be the standard and the buck the mini. and no they would not be minis.


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

They sure look to be standards ecspecially if the one your son is holding is young..... Absolutley do not breed a mini doe with a standard buck The babies will be too big for her, if one of the younger rabbits is a doe or the larger you can breed it to a mini buck but the result won't be mini rexes. My adult male mini rex maybe weighs 2-3 pounds full grown. Therefore about as much as your guessing your little ones to weigh. If your looking for mini's you'll have to get mini's to start with and then you can breed mini to mini but stardard to min only makes for slightly smaller stock not true mini's. Good Luck and by the way they are beautiful rabbits.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mini rex have a maximum weight of 4 1/2 pounds for does and 4 1/4 pounds for bucks. standard rex are around 7-9 pounds.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: new to rabbits... what kind? 1 bunny is injured!*

this am one of the small bunnies had a bloody injury on his side! it looks like a bite or 2 and flesh torn back a bit. quite messy! but it didn't bleed much or not by the time we found it. do you think one of the other 2 bunnies did this? no others of our animals would have access except the cats if they'd stick their paws in the cage and it was certainly more than a cat scratch! we put the bigger bunny in a separate pen in case it was him. still not sure if the smaller ones are female or not.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

contrary to popular belief rabbits do best in solitary cages.. I turn mineout in groups of 2 or 3but after 8-10 weeks they're in single cages.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Sarah's right. Rabbits will fight terribly with one another. My rabbits did the same thing until I put them in separated cages. Also, if you have a fisher in your area (a weasel-like animal that LOVES all small farm animals - including cats, rabbits, etc), they are known to be able to pull pieces of animals from between the wires in cages. (We lost several keets to one a couple of weeks ago). How is the rabbit now? 
-Tina


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

I used to be a pro at telling the sex of rabbits. Used to raise them. Things you should know are:

SDK is right, they like cages together, if you put them side by side with another one though, make sure you don't switch them unless they don't like each other, in a sense, they are like goats, and they get attatched to their neighbor.

If you breed them, don't put the male in the female's home, it works better if the female is taken to the male's home, otherwise, she may tear him a new side.

I would refrain from having them give birth in the winter, lost many babies from that.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

the bunny is doing fine. i put ointment on the wounds and she's been acting normal all day. tonight the new bunny pens were finished so now they each have their own space. they all seemed quite pleased!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

or a possum/**** will do it too.. but im 95% sure its them fighting, especially if they're still in with thte bigger one


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Hope your little one is doing better. I have two rescue rabbits, both of which have been fixed. My lop was fixed when I got her and originally I had tried to put her in with a male rabbit I had at the time and they would have fought until one of them stopped moving they even drew blood on me. Really shocking to look at a rabbit and think that was violent. So when I got Charlie Brown my mini rex who I got fixed once he came to my house I thought there wasn't a chance they'd get along but I was wrong they fell in love instantly they have been together now for quite some time and not one of them has ever acted the slightest bit put off by the other one. However I learned that they will injure eachother and if they don't like eachother theres not alot your going to be able to do about it. But i think there are instances where they do like eachothers company.


----------

